# When is spring break 2010?



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2009)

Hubby's next special birthday will be next spring. I'm thinking of surprising him with a trip but don't want to go when spring breakers abound. Suggestions?


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 31, 2009)

My wife is a teacher, my son goes to college, my daughter goes to high school, and I work at a college.

My college son gets off the week of March 8 - 12.  My high school daughter gets off the week of March 15 - 19.  My teacher wife is off the week of March 22 - 26.  

This is not a joke!  Never seen anything like this coming year...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 31, 2009)

We're off  4/2/10-4/11/10. I've still got kids in K-12. 

Just wait for 2011 when Easter is 4/24/11, that will throw a curveball into planning. We always break around Easter, but I think with it falling so late we might have a non-Easter spring break in 2011.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 31, 2009)

Easter is April 4th - the week before or after is spring break for many schools, but some schools no longer have spring break at Easter.


----------



## chellej (Jul 31, 2009)

Ours are out March 15-19


----------



## swift (Jul 31, 2009)

In Windsor, California we are out April 1st - April 11th.


----------



## legalls (Aug 1, 2009)

*Spring Break*

In Central California it is 3/27-4/4


----------



## M. Henley (Aug 2, 2009)

*Murray, KY*

Murray, KY Independent Schools (as opposed to Calloway County School System) has spring break week of April 4, 2010.

Haven't checked the Calloway County system as "The Munchkin", aka Zac, goes to Murray Independent.

This spring break week should fall into the ten-day Legislative Recess while we wait for the 3-day Veto Session, which normally occurs April 13-15.  So, if I do not have a Primary Election opponent (won't know until latter part of January, after the filing deadline) we can take a trip with him for his spring break.

Election years sure break up my ability to plan vacations a year ahead as I could have a May opponent, and/or a November opponent, and can't plan anything until the last part of January, which is a tad inconvenient.  Part of the vagaries of life, but a pain nevertheless.


----------



## mecllap (Aug 2, 2009)

Our school district has scheduled April 2-9 for spring break (altho the 2nd may be used to make-up a snow day, and/or days later in the week as well) -- the days including Easter and a week after.


----------



## rockhill30 (Aug 2, 2009)

University of Massachusetts - Amherst   3/13/10 - 3/21/10


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I guess you'll just have to pick a place where families and college kids don't want to spend spring break.   That's always a hard one.  The weeks off for Spring Break are all over the map.

Sue


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 2, 2009)

2010 Spring Break Dates - from STS Travel

Spring Break 2010 College Break Dates


Richard


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks on the college spring break dates.  It is really helpful in planning spring break trips with our grandchildren.


----------

